# Prototype Thread



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 11, 2009)

Post your experience with this game.  IMO, this is looking to be on of the best sand box games out there.  Far better then Crack Down.  You can bing quick videos of Prototype to get an idea of what kind of game this is.


----------



## reverze (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone have it? Wondering if it is worth playing or not.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

Does it run good? I was thinking of getting it, but it seems like one of those straight to PC ports.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 11, 2009)

i will get it on friday from direct2drive.co.uk download version, waited for it for long time.I think it will be great game.


----------



## psycotrip (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an EVGA GTX 285 2048MB 2GB, on a EP45-UD3P,XENON 3370@3.6 running windows 7127 x64. the game's resolution only goes up to 1280x800. I tried playing it but just stopped because of how terrible it tooked on my 22". I tried putting a d3d9.dll with a resolutions.ini file i have used with games before, but that didn't work either it just crashed the game.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2009)

psycotrip said:


> I have an EVGA GTX 285 2048MB 2GB, on a EP45-UD3P,XENON 3370@3.6 running windows 7127 x64. the game's resolution only goes up to 1280x800. I tried playing it but just stopped because of how terrible it tooked on my 22". I tried putting a d3d9.dll with a resolutions.ini file i have used with games before, but that didn't work either it just crashed the game.



If that's true they did something terribly wrong. 1280x800 is not only an uncommon resolution but also below today's average. I'm guessing you're either missing something or it's a bug. The game got mailed to me though so I hope I can have a look myself tonight.


----------



## psycotrip (Jun 11, 2009)

You would think with 2GB of vram i could run it at 1680x1050x32x60Hz, like everything else i run.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 11, 2009)

psycotrip said:


> You would think with 2GB of vram i could run it at 1680x1050x32x60Hz, like everything else i run.



Performance of a card has nothing to do with the resolutions you can set. Unless of course performance is already bad at 1280x800.


----------



## morpha (Jun 11, 2009)

Mussels is currently addicted to the game... hasnt stopped playing it since he got it. And he demands pure gold from anything or he wont even consider touching it.

Havent had a chance to go over and view it yet myself.


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2009)

Sooo... What's it about?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 11, 2009)

Frick said:


> Sooo... What's it about?



Homepage here


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jun 11, 2009)

I might pick this one up. Any experiences with Windows 7?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 11, 2009)

Frick said:


> Sooo... What's it about?



The plot of Prototype centers on a large conspiracy regarding an unnamed mutagenic virus currently infecting New York City. The effects of the virus have been witnessed before in the town of Hope, Idaho in 1969. After being released in Penn Station in New York, the virus spreads through the city, necessitating at first subtle government actions to combat it, then martial law and evacuation. Alex wakes up with amnesia in a morgue under the scalpels of two HAZMAT-suited scientists and escapes dazed into the city. He then begins to come to terms with his powers (including the ability to absorb memories - which is crucial to piecing together his own), and makes contact with his sister, Dana Mercer. Dana assists him in finding members of the conspiracy, which include government officials, military personnel and employees of bio-engineering firm GENTEK, where it is revealed Alex was previously employed.

Alex encounters several characters, not all of which have currently been revealed. His primary opponent is Captain Cross (The Specialist), leader of the Blackwatch special forces branch of the US military. Other characters include Karen Parker, a researcher at GENTEK and Alex's former girlfriend, Dr. McMullen, head of GENTEK, and Dr. Ragland, a pathologist that assists Alex and studies the infected.

As Alex adds more and more nodes to the Web of Intrigue, the virus begins to spread further and further through New York, and the military is forced to step up operations in order to prevent spreading further. The city is evacuated, quarantined and placed under martial law as the military moves in with a full-scale lockdown with tanks, infantry and air support. The virus grows stronger and stronger, mutating citizens of New York into various forms. As the conflict begins to consume the city Alex's actions will play a part in deciding the course of the battle and perhaps the ultimate victor. As the game features non-linear sandbox play, the player is free to explore the city with Alex's superhuman agility through the course of the game.


From wikipedia.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry but it looks like more console trash ported to the pc to me,no offense guys but it does.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 11, 2009)

tigger said:


> Sorry but it looks like more console trash ported to the pc to me,no offense guys but it does.



I agree. Might be good but looks console trash so far.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 11, 2009)

So is the max res limited to 1280x800

Aka internal 720p engine from consoles?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

sigh. so much misinformation. lemme read and do an edit.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

psycotrip said:


> I have an EVGA GTX 285 2048MB 2GB, on a EP45-UD3P,XENON 3370@3.6 running windows 7127 x64. the game's resolution only goes up to 1280x800. I tried playing it but just stopped because of how terrible it tooked on my 22". I tried putting a d3d9.dll with a resolutions.ini file i have used with games before, but that didn't work either it just crashed the game.



Known bug with 285's. try reading the official forums. Its mistakenly thinking you have a 256MB card for some reason, and capping the res. you need to wait for a patch.



tigger said:


> Sorry but it looks like more console trash ported to the pc to me,no offense guys but it does.


Oh no. best console port i've ever played. the controls are perfectly thought out for mouse and keyboard, and its quite fun.



DrPepper said:


> I agree. Might be good but looks console trash so far.




Looks good, plays good, blows shit up good...


alexp999 said:


> So is the max res limited to 1280x800
> 
> Aka internal 720p engine from consoles?





			
				From the readme: said:
			
		

> Cards with less than 512 MB cannot access resolutions with widths of greater than 1280 or heights of 720.  This means with a card of LESS THAN 512MB VRAM has these available:
> 
> 640 x 480
> 800 x 480
> ...



No the or less/or more.

Under 512MB means 511MB and down (384MB/256Mb etc)


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 11, 2009)

So its a bit like GTA IV where it restricts you based on available Vram?

Hate games that do that, hopefully there is a workaround like GTA IV had.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 11, 2009)

whats the gameplay like Mussels? Is it addictive, or just running around blowing shit up?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> whats the gameplay like Mussels? Is it addictive, or just running around blowing shit up?



its addictive running around and blowing shit up 

the story is good, and you can continue it directly with no need to screw around with the side missions. side missions (and mass damage/slaugther ) gives you more experience points, which lets you upgrade your abilities. spiderman aint got nothing on a guy who can run up walls, and then grow an armor suit and spiked clubs for hands, smashing down hard enough to smash an army convoy


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 11, 2009)

Does actually sound like fun. I'll stick it on the list of games to play over the summer holidays!


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 11, 2009)

what about this Sound Bug during Gameplay my Brother and i heard about? i read about the sound crackling during cut scenes but not during gameplay.


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank's y'all! I looked up some movies and it looked sweet. I don't think my poor system can handle it though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2009)

Rate this game on horror-ness (Shadow of Chernobyl being an 8)...


It sounds great but I hate being scared shitless.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> what about this Sound Bug during Gameplay my Brother and i heard about? i read about the sound crackling during cut scenes but not during gameplay.



my housemate has that, i dont.

The game has some audio options, weirdly named latency - the readme makes it sound like its just a low/med/high on the audio.

Everyone i know who has the stuttering bug, has an nvidia card and realtek audio - i dont know which one is the cause.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

Mussles, what's the performance like at what settings? AA? AF? NUMBERS MAN!!!! I really want the game but I don't want another GTAIV.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Mussles, what's the performance like at what settings? AA? AF? NUMBERS MAN!!!! I really want the game but I don't want another GTAIV.



1080P, everything max, lags occasionally if i blow lots of shit up at the same time. and i mean lots - say, three tanks while there is 200 infected zombie people things chasing me.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds extreme. I'll see if I can't get my dad to get me a copy, I'm broke for once


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm Downloading it now. should run fine on my system. hope that bug doesn't come to me


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> i'm Downloading it now. should run fine on my system. hope that bug doesn't come to me



it should run fine, you should be ok for medium on lower resolutions.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 11, 2009)

nah, i would think the game will run fine close to Maxed out settings. sadly the game got a bad score at IGN. the graphics they say aren't all that great. the only thing i can't turn on is AA and such.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Would this game rape my system?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Would this game rape my system?


your Video Card will  struggle.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> nah, i would think the game will run fine close to Maxed out settings. sadly the game got a bad score at IGN. the graphics they say aren't all that great. the only thing i can't turn on is AA and such.



my housemates 8800GT was lagging at 1680x1050, medium with 2x AA. 30FPS on average, but dipping below in combat.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 11, 2009)

well, since this is a game with a lot of stuff happening all at once on screen, i may have to turn down some settings but again i don't use AA at all and my Res. is only 1440x900


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, I've been lurking in their forums and found something very interesting.  It appears that Prototype has some sort of issue with HID (Human Interface Devices)! What that means is that any input device that is used by the HID can cause some sort of problem or wired behavior.  So far the fix is to disconnect that device.  Yup, that means you may have to disconnect your keyboard, mouse, etc through trial and error until that problem is fixed.  Hopefully, a patch isn't to far in the making...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2009)

this game is a lot of fun! it runs great on my vista rig (q9650/9800gtx) at 1920x1080 and 2x AA with settings maxed


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 11, 2009)

The in-game trailers indeed look quite good.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 11, 2009)

reverze said:


> Anyone have it? Wondering if it is worth playing or not.



Prototype is the most fun I've had in a sandbox type game in a long time.  For me, the only other game that had me this interested (in this genre) was Grand Theft Auto Vice City.  

There is a lot of attention to detail that immerses you into this game.  All NPCs seem to not only interact with you but to each other.  The amount of NPCs that are provided without the performance hit is nothing like GTA IV.  

You can upgrade your powers but I haven't gotten that far in the game yet to know what they are.

There is also a section which allows you to reply certain memories from those that are absorbed. 

Not only can you use your own powers but you can use all sorts of weapons like the m16, the grenade launcher, rocket launcher, etc (I don't think I've seen them all yet).  

Right now I am playing this game at 1920x1080 with 4xAA, all other settings maxed and it's very smooth game play.  However, the game does tend to dip when there are tons of moving cars and NPCs about but not to a point were the game stutters. 

If you are into games like 
-Crack Down
-GTA
-etc 
I believe you will enjoy this game.  Prototype is IMO a very good game to buy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 11, 2009)

this game reminds me a lot of assassins creed. a fun,good looking and interactive hack and slash.


----------



## Bioshock (Jun 11, 2009)

no problems here, 1680x1050 4xAA stays at 60fps unless, like mussells said,  i am blowing up the entire town at once

automatically detected my 360 controller and controls are very good


----------



## Urukland (Jun 12, 2009)

Very similar to PS3 Infamous. Not the best game, but is funny to play, there are a lot of things to destroy .


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jun 12, 2009)

Great game! Works well on Windows 7!


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 12, 2009)

So far the game has been very good and I have enjoyed it, I was worried since it only received about a 7.0 from IGN.com, although the game does have some fun points.  I do think the graphics could have been better but when running 1080p it looks nice except the people, those graphics suck!


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 12, 2009)

^yeah, that's the thing that killed it a little. the people aren't that great but man... when you kill them and slice them up, doesn't that just look good?

the cars, tanks, buildings, etc. look good though.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

try using devastator attacks in a crowd of people. the gore is awesome.

+1 for games with no silly morality system.


(anyone else think it weird you can fly/wall walk into a military base, and no one care?)


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 12, 2009)

This games looks great, I'll be playing soon to have some fun!


----------



## Reventon (Jun 12, 2009)

psycotrip said:


> I have an EVGA GTX 285 2048MB 2GB, on a EP45-UD3P,XENON 3370@3.6 running windows 7127 x64. the game's resolution only goes up to 1280x800. I tried playing it but just stopped because of how terrible it tooked on my 22". I tried putting a d3d9.dll with a resolutions.ini file i have used with games before, but that didn't work either it just crashed the game.



1280x800? Horseshit.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

Reventon said:


> 1280x800? Horseshit.



read the posts after his. its a bug with his card.


----------



## Reventon (Jun 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> read the posts after his. its a bug with his card.



Yes, yes I see. Now all the game needs now is racing and I will buy it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Yes, yes I see. Now all the game needs now is racing and I will buy it



you can race tanks....

i challenged a street full of civilians to a race. they lost.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2009)

Been playing it at 1080p max'd no AA @ sys specs settings, looks stunning, only lags on the odd occasion about once 10 minutes and thats only little drop and can barely notice it. I love this game!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone found the game a bit quieter than most? I have to turn up my speakers.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> [url]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/Prototype/th_prototypef10.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> [url]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/Prototype/th_prototypef9.jpg[/URL]
> ...



are those screens made on your pc ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> are those screens made on your pc ?



Yup, the game runs great.  

Off topic:
Is it me or is this what Spiderman should have been?

On topic:
Game Zone gave this game a fair review IMO.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I get a constant 60 FPS with everything maxed and 4AA.

Games runs a lot better than I expected. Graphics arent too bad, just a shame about the sound


----------



## sapetto (Jun 12, 2009)

Cant kill Elizabeth Greene... I read that it took about 30 min to kill her


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

Who else has this game?


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 12, 2009)

I do !

here are some FPS Results











the game kicks ass


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jun 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone found the game a bit quieter than most? I have to turn up my speakers.



Yep, same here. Normally I have the sound panel at 25 when I game with my headphones, but now I have to crank it up to 50 or something.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Yep, same here. Normally I have the sound panel at 25 when I game with my headphones, but now I have to crank it up to 50 or something.


From what I've read on their forums some believe that the X-Fi works better with this game then onboard, etc.  I can't say how true that is thought.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> I do !
> 
> here are some FPS Results
> 
> ...


Hmm your frame rates look a little low for your 4870 X2 at 1680. Go to the subdirectory of where you Prototype is installed. Make a copy of  prototypef.exe.  Then rename it to AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe.

Next, go into device manager and uninstall all HID-Compliant Consumer Control Device(s) under Human Interface Devices and see if frame rates improve.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2009)

Does this help with resolutions?  As in does it override device settings or just give you a greater list of the lower res numbers?

_Create a prototype shortcut ( It creates one by default but if you erased it or whatever, go into the program files/activision/prototype, right click on prototypef and create a shortcut). After you create it, right click the shortcut and click properties. There should be a directory path called ”Target” and it should have something like this: “C:\Program Files\Activision\Prototype\prototypef.exe”
So now you write windowed behind it so it will be like( write just windowed not -windowed
“C:\Program Files\Activision\Prototype\prototypef.exe” windowed

Now you can go into the game and change the resolution. I set mine as low as I can and when I started the game, it gave the Input not supported for a sec but then the game booted up nicely._


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone found the game a bit quieter than most? I have to turn up my speakers.



Sorry am at work and bored, does this help?

_Many people seem to have sound issues, and so far it all appear to be people running on Windows Vista.

First off, if you do NOT have Vista Service Pack 2, then install it. It has solved the problem for many people already, particularly the problem where game characters have high voices.

Vista 32 bit SP2: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d5-f907-4406-9012-a5c3199ea2b3&DisplayLang=en
Vista 64 bit SP2: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...4a-55ec-4972-a0d7-b1a6fedf51a7&DisplayLang=en

If that does not do the trick, then try changing the hardware accelaration . It has been reported that it needs to be set to around 44100 Hz to fix it, 48000 is still too high.
In vista to find this, you right-click the speaker in lower right, select Playback Devices, find your soundcard in the list, right-click and choose properties, go to advanced tab, in the Default Format dropdown list choose 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality) or 24 bit, 44100 Hz (Studio Quality).

In XP to find this, Click START, Settings, Control Panel, Sound and Audio Devices, Speaker Settings, Advanced, Performance, and change the hardware accelaration there.

When you have no sound at all, then try disabling AGP in the dxdiag (start, run, dxdiag, sound tab)_


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone found the game a bit quieter than most? I have to turn up my speakers.


That's the first thing I noticed when I started it.  I had to turn my speakers up 5-10 dB to hear anything.  That is on Audigy 2 ZS and Windows XP.  They just have their audio codec volume turned way down.  I hope they increase it in a patch.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm your frame rates look a little low for your 4870 X2 at 1680. Go to the subdirectory of where you Prototype is installed. Make a copy of  prototypef.exe.  Then rename it to AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe.
> 
> Next, go into device manager and uninstall all HID-Compliant Consumer Control Device(s) under Human Interface Devices and see if frame rates improve.




Will try that tonight...... thx !


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2009)

sapetto said:


> Cant kill Elizabeth Greene... I read that it took about 30 min to kill her



take her tentacle things down, then hammer her mercilessly in melle.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Jun 12, 2009)

This game is amazing. Just got it yesterday, and man I am going to be playing like crazy today XD


----------



## sapetto (Jun 12, 2009)

I tried to rename the exe and then the game doesn't run


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 12, 2009)

sapetto said:


> I tried to rename the exe and then the game doesn't run



also rename "prototypeenginef.dll" to "AFR-FriendlyD3enginef.dll" make backup first


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

So is this game worth the price?  Anyone not like it?  I should ask.. What are the negative points of this game?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 12, 2009)

I just started playing this and my nyko airflo doesnt seem to pickup in this game. Keyboard and mouse feels weird for this. Any1 with an airflo get it to work???


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> So is this game worth the price?  Anyone not like it?  I should ask.. What are the negative points of this game?


None so far (as long as you don't have any hardware conflicts).  

I've read in the steam forums who believe that updating your openAL wrapper can improve sound (summer 2009 release).  Not sure how true that is. 

I've read another post that setting priority to high fixes freezing while playing the game for someone.  Others said that defragging the HD fixed it.  One person used Contig v1.55


I've read that some who own a Sidewinder mouse are having problems playing the game.  In order to fix this you would have to is goto Device Manager, expand Human Interface Device and uninstall all HID-Compliant Consumer Control Device found within.  

Hope these tips help!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone notice any IQ improvement if you enable 16xAF from the control panel for your video card?


----------



## sapetto (Jun 12, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> also rename "prototypeenginef.dll" to "AFR-FriendlyD3enginef.dll" make backup first


So do you see any improvement in the FPS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2009)

it is a lot of fun to pick up a car and run around with it while hitting pedestrians.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jun 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Prototype is the most fun I've had in a sandbox type game in a long time.  For me, the only other game that had me this interested (in this genre) was Grand Theft Auto Vice City.
> 
> There is a lot of attention to detail that immerses you into this game.  All NPCs seem to not only interact with you but to each other.  The amount of NPCs that are provided without the performance hit is nothing like GTA IV.
> 
> ...



I am very interested inhow you get THAT performance!

My E8400 @ 4ghz and my overclocked 8800GT @ Core: 730mhz / Shaders: 1750mhz/ Mem: 2060mhz Barely goes above 50fps... 

Sure, your 4870 would still be a bit faster... but not enough to warrant a 50fps difference from my rig to yours... or would it?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> I am very interested inhow you get THAT performance!
> 
> My E8400 @ 4ghz and my overclocked 8800GT @ Core: 730mhz / Shaders: 1750mhz/ Mem: 2060mhz Barely goes above 50fps...
> 
> Sure, your 4870 would still be a bit faster... but not enough to warrant a 50fps difference from my rig to yours... or would it?


I'm not sure what to tell you.  Maybe it's a wake up call that the 8800GT is in no way in the same league as a 4870.  I guess now you know...


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jun 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm not sure what to tell you.  Maybe it's a wake up call that the 8800GT is in no way in the same league as a 4870.  I guess now you know...



Maybe you're right, but still, my 8800gt @ these current clocks manages to surpass my roommate's 9800GTX @ stock in most situations. I'm serious. 

4870 is more powerful than 9800gtx. but not by much. You certainly wouldn't see a 50fps difference. Even if my 8800gt was @ stock speeds.

Are you running Dual Channel RAM? I used to, but I'm running Single Channel now, as one of my RAM modules crapped out. Waiting for a replacement. 

maybe that makes a difference? But hthen again... it would be negligible. 

What's your secret lol 

PS: Could it be from Windows 7 defaulting the game to DX10? That would make up for the framerate difference... 

But does this game even have dx10?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

I honestly don't want to derail this thread with that type of discussion.  However, this is a DX9 game so your specs should allow you to play it comfortably for the time being until you decide to upgrade


----------



## erocker (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> Maybe you're right, but still, my 8800gt @ these current clocks manages to surpass my roommate's 9800GTX @ stock in most situations. I'm serious.
> 
> 4870 is more powerful than 9800gtx. but not by much. You certainly wouldn't see a 50fps difference. Even if my 8800gt was @ stock speeds.
> 
> ...



Single channel RAM could most deffinitely be the problem, and yes the 4870 is quite a bit faster than your 8800GT.  That is the truth. If you are running at a lower resolution, the graphics become more CPU bound and you will have less FPS as well.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jun 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I honestly don't want to derail this thread with that type of discussion.  However, this is a DX9 game so your specs should allow you to play it comfortably for the time being until you decide to upgrade



Derail? Man, how is this derailing the thread? It is aptly named "Prototype Thread", which in its generality DOES allow to discuss HARDWARE and PERFORMANCE, when discussed within the game's context... which is what I'm doing.

And besides... yeah I checked your screen shot locations, and I get about 80-90fps in that kind of zones.

So you should have areas where framarate dips well bellow what you have shown in those screenies.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> Single channel RAM could most deffinitely be the problem, and yes the 4870 is quite a bit faster than your 8800GT.  That is the truth. If you are running at a lower resolution, the graphics become more CPU bound and you will have less FPS as well.


I am not sure why anyone would need to actually tell him that.  I guess he really doesn't know.  




MaxAwesome said:


> Derail? Man, how is this derailing the thread? It is aptly named "Prototype Thread", which in its generality DOES allow to discuss HARDWARE and PERFORMANCE, when discussed within the game's context... which is what I'm doing.
> 
> And besides... yeah I checked your screen shot locations, and I get about 80-90fps in that kind of zones.
> 
> So you should have areas where framarate dips well bellow what you have shown in those screenies.


Wait, a moment ago you say you barely got above 50 FPS now you are getting 80-90 FPS now?  OK, I see the issue now...

Any how, back at the ranch there is a Q&A that adds insight about what you can actually do in this game.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jun 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I am not sure why anyone would need to actually tell him that.  I guess he really doesn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, a moment ago you say you barely got 50 FPS now you are getting 80-90 FPS now?  OK, I see the issue now.



I tried the "Disable USB devices under the HID category" fix that's lying around some forums, and somehow my FPS increased a bit. Up from a constant average of 50fps to 60+. 

Don't ask me how, it just worked. And i'm getting 80-90fps in less "busy" streets: streets where there are lots of cars and peds, but not shooting.

And I do know that hd 4870 is faster than a 8800gt... I'm just guessing not fast enough to warrant a 50fps difference. But I could be wrong.

Besides, my current 8800gt OC should close the gap between cards significantly. But then again, you probably OCed your 4870.  Oh never mind...

This game is weird.


----------



## xu^ (Jun 12, 2009)

love the game so far ,runs very well maxed out in 1680*1050 with x4 AA.

but like every1 else ,the sound for speech is much lower than the effects sounds.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 12, 2009)

xubidoo said:


> love the game so far ,runs very well maxed out in 1680*1050 with x4 AA.
> 
> but like every1 else ,the sound for speech is much lower than the effects sounds.


Did you try updating the openAL wrapper? I really can't say if that works or not in this game but someone posted that it worked for them (IE sound issues).


----------



## xu^ (Jun 13, 2009)

yes i updated it ,but it didn't make any difference to the sound volume unfortunatly


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Jun 13, 2009)

Good game, I am about half way through it and doing all the side missions as I go through each level, so far I do enjoy it.  I have a 4870x2 and only get 60fps, but I do have Vsync on so I will never go over 60 fps, no need to game with it off it looks fine with it on.  I wish the graphics of the people and infected were better but they look okay for now I guess but you can def tell with high details and 1080p resolution on.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn.. feels like dejávu.. I was thinking of getting this game (via Steam) saw it for about 50€.
Is it worth it?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2009)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Damn.. feels like dejávu.. I was thinking of getting this game (via Steam) saw it for about 50€.
> Is it worth it?



depends if you like sandbox hack and slashers. have you played assassins creed? if you liked that game then you will like prototype.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 13, 2009)

Still trying to get my dad to buy it. I might have 50$ soon but I want some hardware


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 13, 2009)

I picked this up today along with a 360 controller - it's actually really enjoyable. I'm disappointed it's just a console port - if not, it feels very much like a console port. I was hoping it to be a lot more aesthetically pleasing. 

My rating - 7/10.

Great story, however the telling of the story lacks quite a bit.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 13, 2009)

its based off an old engine from what i heard....more specifically remember that hulk game that came out for the PS2?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 13, 2009)

Can't say I do tbh.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

one bonus is that once you finish the game, you can run around in sandbox or restart with all your powers/upgrades intact


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 13, 2009)

Stupid and i am sure it may have been ask before, but where is the demo?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Stupid and i am sure it may have been ask before, but where is the demo?



a demo? for a modern game? madness. it might hurt sales.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> a demo? for a modern game? madness. it might hurt sales.



If i wasn't for demos, half the game i own i wouldn't have bought/own. Its going to hurt sales anyway, if people buy it and find out that its crap , then return it. So either way, a demo would be nice, even tho i understand your view point also.

Oh well, guess i will buy it when the price drops to 14.99


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Oh well, guess i will buy it when the price drops to 14.99



I should of done the same.  Not my cup of tea for fifty bucks.  Live and never learn I guess.


----------



## Urukland (Jun 13, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> I might pick this one up. Any experiences with Windows 7?



No problem here with rc 7100.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> a demo? for a modern game? madness. it might hurt sales.



Yep, you're dead on. The last games that released demos that I truly enjoyed were CoD4, World in Conflict and Burnout Paradise. Purchased them all and have been very content since. I've purchased a few games on hype only to be stung ( the failure called FarCry 2, I like it to an extent, but it's a failure and needs to be released to open source so modders can make things right...). It's true that hype, vids, screenshots and "good" reviews will push sales further than releasing a demo will...but those willing to release a demo in this day and age generally have a good game worth looking at. I miss the old days when everything had a demo!

This game looks interesting, but doesn't look worth 50 bucks to me...I'll wait till bargain bin season.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> I should of done the same.  Not my cup of tea for fifty bucks.  Live and never learn I guess.



I wouldn't spend 50 dollars on any pc game, not because its too high, because its a pc game. IMO pc games should always cost either 29.99 or 39.99, anything higher is silly. So i just wait for a sale or wait a few months or even years before i buy a game :roll 

Anyway, protoype looks good, looks like spiderman or something too.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2009)

Holy Sh*t this game is awesome!  I installed an it looks amazing!  I like the quick 5 minute intro to get the basics, get to sample all of the tricks.  Gotta say the flying is the best so far.

I cant wait to get the open world view and level up the flying/double jump.  I see there are plenty of upgrades paths available.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 13, 2009)

sapetto said:


> So do you see any improvement in the FPS



not really, also deinstalling Eastcoast´s tip killed my mouse ... hehe


----------



## r9 (Jun 13, 2009)

Runs perfect here. High settings 1920x1200 and AA. No mouse lag. Sound is OK too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 13, 2009)

I hate you all


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 13, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I hate you all



why is that `?


----------



## sapetto (Jun 13, 2009)

Sometimes i have mouse lag...   Bug or what?


----------



## r9 (Jun 13, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> why is that `?



Does not have money to buy the game. And he is bad person in general.


----------



## psycotrip (Jun 13, 2009)

wow, still no fix for 1680x1050 resolution on a 2gb gtx 285, wow


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 13, 2009)

r9 said:


> Does not have money to buy the game. And he is bad person in general.


----------



## Easo (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, my opinion...
Technicaly wise game is fail, graphics, animations just sucks, AI is dumb as hell (i am standing with car in hands on middle of street, other drivers doesnt care, are not panicking (including the one in car i am holding), only some peeps in 20 meter radius around me are panicking). Outskirts of city consists only of green jeeps and grey vans, centre of city almost only taxi. Tank and choper models are like from 2002, in 20 people group ~3-4 are identical. they models sucks too. 
BUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTT....
Gameplay... Now this is where it kicks in!!! Flying peeps, cars, tanks, mutants, blood, meat pieces, blood, BLOOODDDD!!!! I can get literaly EVERYWHERE, i can glide, i can sprint up 100 stories, i can mutate in various ways, i can hack, slice, chop, dice etc. MUAHAHHAAHHAAHA!!! 

P.S.
I am not maniac... Am I?


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 13, 2009)

Resolutions problem persist with GTX285 and GTX295....DAMN IT !


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 13, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> I tried the "Disable USB devices under the HID category" fix that's lying around some forums, and somehow my FPS increased a bit. Up from a constant average of 50fps to 60+.
> 
> Don't ask me how, it just worked. And i'm getting 80-90fps in less "busy" streets: streets where there are lots of cars and peds, but not shooting.
> 
> ...



the 185.85 drivers are performance killers too... try 182.50 to see if it gets any better.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

u2konline said:


> If i wasn't for demos, half the game i own i wouldn't have bought/own. Its going to hurt sales anyway, if people buy it and find out that its crap , then return it. So either way, a demo would be nice, even tho i understand your view point also.
> 
> Oh well, guess i will buy it when the price drops to 14.99



i dunno about your country, but you cant return PC games here.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 13, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> not really, also deinstalling Eastcoast´s tip killed my mouse ... hehe





> Hmm your frame rates look a little low for your 4870 X2 at 1680. Go to the subdirectory of where you Prototype is installed. Make a copy of prototypef.exe. Then rename it to AFR-FriendlyD3D.exe.


Using AFR-FriendlyD3d.exe should allow you to use both video cards in the game (if they weren't before).  




> Next, go into device manager and uninstall all HID-Compliant Consumer Control Device(s) under Human Interface Devices and see if frame rates improve.


Removing the HID-Compliant Consumer Control Device shouldn't stop your mouse from working.  What will stop your mouse from working is USB Human Intereface Device which uses your mouse .  Just check the driver info to see if your mouse name is mentioned.  If your mouse stopped working all you do is unplug it then re-insert it back into the usb port.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

hmm it wouldnt surprise me if crossfire doesnt work right in this game, i was getting good performance, but not as fast as i'd expect.

I'll try that trick and report back.

Loaded a save game at the same point for both tries, 1080P max AA etc.
there is a fight going on between military and infected at my save point.

Normal EXE: 37 FPS.

renamed exe: 35 FPS. no change. game also ran at 1080i and wouldnt run at 60Hz.




FYI: i also had to rename prototypeenginef.dll to AFR-FriendlyD3enginef.dll before the game would run.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you guys using Cat 9.6?  Cat 9.5 may have no CF profile for Prototype.

Edit: OOps, that cat 9.5 and Cat 9.6


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

8.5 for me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 13, 2009)

Try Cat 9.6 and see what that does for you.  That's what I am using atm.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i dunno about your country, but you cant return PC games here.



I think it is a worldwide law that if a product does not satisfy you then you can return it within a period of 15 days and get a refund. I know it applies for the EU for sure.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> I think it is a worldwide law that if a product does not satisfy you then you can return it within a period of 15 days and get a refund. I know it applies for the EU for sure.



nope. you can return it for an exchange of the same product, or for a product of equal value. you CANNOT get your money back.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

hey guys what settings should i play?? medium shader and graphic quality on high? or both on medium with 1280x1024 res?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey guys what settings should i play?? medium shader and graphic quality on high? or both on medium with 1280x1024 res?



At 1280 you should be able to do both on High with just 2xAA (if that doesn't work use no AA).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

my cpu is at 2.8ghz right now with 9600GT at 750 core clock 1750 shader clock and 1000 on memory..
but i get around 30ish fps with only high settings with no AA


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey guys what settings should i play?? medium shader and graphic quality on high? or both on medium with 1280x1024 res?



I had mine set to all high with 4xAA @ 1680x1050. Sometimes with lots of action FPS dips below 30 fps avg about 30-40 lucky enough to get 60 fps


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

no change here on 9.6. 

crossfire is supposedly working (if i ask it to, the crossfireX logo appears showing that its enabled) - either this game is really demanding on high settings, or crossfire needs a few driver tweaks for this game.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jun 13, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> hey guys what settings should i play?? medium shader and graphic quality on high? or both on medium with 1280x1024 res?



You play it on High settings with that card, I believe. 

Just don't push the resolution to insane levels. 16x10 is probably the limit of playability with that card.

Oh, and it doesn't hurt to overclock the shit out of that. You can get 9800gt performance if done right.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

i get around 30ish fps when im in combat,with just high settings with no AA and vsync off


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 13, 2009)

here's some screenshots. all settings max with 4xAA 1680x1050
9600GT @ 700/1800/1050

I'll post some combat screenies soon.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

well you got a better cpu than me so you got abit of an advantage.
heres some screenshots from my game with 1280x1024 with high settings no AA.
9600GT@800/1750/1050
jumping:




a little cut scene of the claws:


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 13, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nope. you can return it for an exchange of the same product, or for a product of equal value. you CANNOT get your money back.



You can get your money back in the EU, i cant say i know the laws of other countries however.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys I was running into troubles with it last night.  Kept crashing due to a process failing.  I had to close a program called *aticlxx.exe* before the game could play without crashing every 5 minutes.






Maybe if you guys are having trouble try that and see if that helps.  Running latest CCC fyi


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 13, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys I was running into troubles with it last night.  Kept crashing due to a process failing.  I had to close a program called *atidxx.exe* before the game could play without crashing every 5 minutes.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090613/closedprogram.jpg
> 
> 
> Maybe if you guys are having trouble try that and see if that helps.  Running latest CCC fyi


Hmm that looks like atieclxx.exe to me...
Something that should be found in C:\Windows\system32\
Hmm, humor me by anti-virus scanning it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 13, 2009)

I swear the game was originally more graphically pleasing - either way, it's still really fun.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 13, 2009)

devoured some flesh lol


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been playing this for the past two hours, haven't had any issues. Just a bit iffy when running up small parts of walls will run to the side here and there otherwise it's a ton of fun. One of the better sandbox games I've played recently.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah thats ATIeCLXX, not a D.


I'm about to do a second run through - sure, some parts of the game are repetitive/dodgy (same civilians over and over, can see 50 of the same civvy/car in the one place piled together) and the AI is terrible (i can FLY into an enemy base and powerslam into the ground as a landing and no one cares, so long as i'm in a disguise) .... but its fun nonetheless.


How i'd explain it, is the following:
B+ story
B- in implementation
A+ gameplay.

Controls are noteworthy, and praiseworthy. it works beautifully on a 360 controller as well as mouse and keyboard, with no need to change any of the default settings. thats rare for a console port.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2009)

I have to say that my first impression of Prototype is "wow, this looks, acts, feels, and plays the same way as True Crime: New York City."  The only two real connections is both are published by Activision and both are placed in New York City.  I liked TC:NYC so no surprise that I am liking this one too.


I heard some crackling during the intro logos so I imediately went to audio properties and turned "latency" it down to 32ms--the crackling is gone.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 14, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> here's some screenshots. all settings max with 4xAA 1680x1050
> 9600GT @ 700/1800/1050
> 
> I'll post some combat screenies soon.





kurosagi01 said:


> well you got a better cpu than me so you got abit of an advantage.
> heres some screenshots from my game with 1280x1024 with high settings no AA.
> 9600GT@800/1750/1050
> jumping:
> ...




Thanks guys you've provided some important information here.  Prototype is very CPU bound game.  It appears that the higher the OC the better the frame rates.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 14, 2009)

been playing for the past 6hrs and man... i have to say i'm loving this game! all the hidden points and upgrading moves is awesome. although, i do find it somewhat hard to do some of the nice combos with just Keyboard and mouse. still though, i get the job done.

Game Settings at Max Setting except AA. runs surprisingly well.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 14, 2009)

One thing I noticed about this game is that you have to do some of the side quest in order to unlock some your abilities.  Like operating APCs, calling artillery strikes, etc.  

Overall I am really liking this game!  I am really starting to like using the rocket launcher and the M16.  As I find myself wanting to do mid to long range attacks.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 14, 2009)

Prototype is 1st on the 360 and 5th on the PS3 (PC numbers not shown) at 1up

Metacritic gave it a 8.3 out of 10.  But there are few inconsistencies:

1. IGN AU gave it a 85. IGN (I believe USA) gave it a 75 (which is wrong IMO)
2. 1up gave it a B- but Metacritic scores it a 67 (that can't be right)


Metacritic gave it a 82 on the PC front.  The inconsistencies are the samiliar but no IGN AU review.


Video review at Game Trailers

Here is a gist of what Prototype offers:
-Attack the hive bases, and military bases for EP (later in the game). It's fun to sneak into a base, consume the general so you can control Helicopters and APCs.  Then call an artillery strike on the base.

-Hunt out and consume military targets for upgrades (better gun power, artillery strikes, armored weapons, etc.)

-Track down hint and landmark orbs. Even though they are not located on the map anyway, most of them are in plain site.  Hint: You can use infected sight to spot them better.

-Locate "Web of intrigue" victims in side quests. Which will show little clips of and give a broader view of the storyline.

-Advance the storyline by playing the main game.  But as you progress it does get difficult to so opening up new abilities become important.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 14, 2009)

Currently it does not support crossfire it seems... I was getting weird crashes (after a period of gameplay) till I disabled Catalyst AI. Also forcing crossfire with CF_extension utility is not possible, yet. However runs well even on a single 4850.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 14, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Thanks guys you've provided some important information here.  Prototype is very CPU bound game.  It appears that the higher the OC the better the frame rates.



yeah this game is quite cpu intensified,i don't think the minimum they specified is good enough for the game,unless they overclock it or play at a medium or low settings with a small resolution


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 14, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah this game is quite cpu intensified,i don't think the minimum they specified is good enough for the game,unless they overclock it or play at a medium or low settings with a small resolution



Maybe I misunderstood the meaning of minimum 

But seriously, I play this game with everything maxed 1680x1050 runs flawlessly.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2009)

ucanmandaa said:


> Currently it does not support crossfire it seems... I was getting weird crashes (after a period of gameplay) till I disabled Catalyst AI. Also forcing crossfire with CF_extension utility is not possible, yet. However runs well even on a single 4850.



crossfire worked for me. performance was lower than i expected, but i did get the crossfire logo show up when i enabled that setting.




kurosagi01 said:


> yeah this game is quite cpu intensified,i don't think the minimum they specified is good enough for the game,unless they overclock it or play at a medium or low settings with a small resolution



Minimum spec PC's run the game on minimum settings - also called low.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok here is how i got the resolutions to work in Windows 7.

Created a Shortcut of the game
Placed the *windowed* command inside the shortcut next to the exe.
Started the game. Changed the resolution options.
Quit the game.
Right click on the Shortcut and choose properties. DO NOT REMOVE the Windowed command.
Now on the RUN option it should say normal window. Change that to Maximized and run the game.
Behold, full screen with all the eye candy on 

The normal windowed trick did not work for me without the maximize option.

PS : Only drawback is that you can see the mouse cursor on the screen !!! We need a patch


----------



## Marineborn (Jun 14, 2009)

i got it for 360, no problems here runs smooth as butter


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 14, 2009)

Just picked this game up for PS3 and I love it. Its like Spawn met up with the chick from Mirrors Edge  and then some how fused with the guy from Prince of Persia then you multiply all that by ten and you get this god like character called Alex. I suggest that anyone who can get this for console do that instead cause its a great console game to own. The plot seems a lil cliche and it kind of reminded me of spiderman for some reason but other then that the senseless killing and feeling of New York being your playpin is freaking awesome.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2009)

Has anyone found a way to force your way into a base?  They have them full of sensors now and there's no way for me to consume the commander, lose the pursuit, and enter inside of two minutes.  I can't disable more than one sensor without the base going on alert so I think the only way I can do it through forced entry.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Has anyone found a way to force your way into a base?  They have them full of sensors now and there's no way for me to consume the commander, lose the pursuit, and enter inside of two minutes.  I can't disable more than one sensor without the base going on alert so I think the only way I can do it through forced entry.



what i tend to do, is steal a tank/chopper and blow one or two up, then retreat and hide/change back into my army suit.

then i sneak back in again, blow up any i missed. Rinse and repeat til all your sensors are gone, unless its one or two you can just disable.

It is possible to do it via stealth, it just takes too long.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2009)

There's three sensors on the ground and two in the air.  I have a 3 minute time limit from the moment it is accepted (takes at least a 40 seconds to get there usually).  There isn't enough time to guerilla attack because there's always a helicopter in the area (no place to hide).  I think it would take too long to run in, disable one, run back out, wait until it cools down, run in, disable another one, etc.  That also wouldn't do any good against the sensors that are flying.

By the way, this is the last of the medium difficulty consume missions.


I drew the flying sensors away and threw a car at it--instant red alert.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2009)

maybe wait til you're levelled up, and more powerful? i can one hit kill tanks with a flying attack now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2009)

I have all the powers maxed except blade power (one is still locked), all movement maxed, all survivability maxed, only 7 missing from combat, only 1 disguise still locked, all vehicle, and all but one in weapony.  All the events I have available were completed to gold ranking.


I managed to do it with 1 minute to spare.  Here's what I did...
1) I went to a nearby tall structure to observe moments inside the base.  I was trying to locate the commander but didn't see him.  I had a Blackwater suit on from starting the consume mission.
2) One of the flying sensors was getting awfully close so I backed off and by accident, fell off the building.  I immediately started to glide into the base.
3) Moments before getting close to the commander, the base lit up like a Christmas tree.  For some reason, there was a rocket launcher sitting nearby.  I picked it up and started firing at the closest sensors in the corner and ended up destroying a helicopter in the process along with sensor.
4) I high tailed it out of the base and sprinted around a corner changing back to Alex's normal apperance.
5) Luckily, no one saw me change so I was clear of pursuit.  I switched back to the Blackwater guard suit and ran up the building and over to where I started.
6) I again ran into the base, found the commander, got behind him, and consumed him.  This was from the side that had the sensor destroyed so my bar didn't fill near as fast.  Once he was consumed, I made a straight line for the door and entered.

The commander was right where I needed him both times (next to the door) and the helicopters didn't follow a very close pursuit like they usually do.  I think I got mad lucky.


----------



## raptori (Jun 15, 2009)

the game working very good on vista x64 all maxed @1280x1024 AA maxed and all other options .......... on xp its stuttering ........ its 2nd game after farcry2 that worked more smoothly on vista at least for me ...... I'm using 185.85 whql


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jun 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Has anyone found a way to force your way into a base?  They have them full of sensors now and there's no way for me to consume the commander, lose the pursuit, and enter inside of two minutes.  I can't disable more than one sensor without the base going on alert so I think the only way I can do it through forced entry.



All you have to do is to grab the commander while running. The base will turn red, but keep running up to a building, dispatch the choppers that come after you and then the meter will go down pretty quick. Run into the base and quickly enter the base.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2009)

pretty much what zehnsucht said,what i do is quickly go in and when the commander is on his own,grab him then consume him quick then run off somewhere so the heat wave thing goes down then go in disguise and walk in normally


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> All you have to do is to grab the commander while running. The base will turn red, but keep running up to a building, dispatch the choppers that come after you and then the meter will go down pretty quick. Run into the base and quickly enter the base.


I tried this twice so far and I screwed up both times.  The first time, I ran through and who I thought was the commander wasn't.  To give you an idea of how insanely difficult this is, the sensors sounded the alarm before I escaped the other side and I didn't touch anyone while in a Blackwatch suit.  The second time, I decided there's no way I'm going to be able to run safely without getting hit by a rocket.  So I stopped right next to an Abrams and started to consume the commander.  Before I could finish consuming, a rocket hit me.  I'll keep trying though.  Maybe I'll find the magic combination.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright. Time to do this.. Just bought it off of steam. Should be done in an hour.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2009)

Third time.  This time I barely made it past the enterance before the sensor alarm sounded.  I grabbed and immediately consumed the commander but by then, the strike team were on me (which you can't evade unless you killed all the Apaches).  By the time I destroyed them, my time expired 30 seconds ago and I was far away from the target.


This is now the hard consume difficulty.  I think I'm going to try sabatoging one, consuming the commander (by then, they'll be on to me), and then attacking another sensor.  Once two are disabled/destroyed, I'll flee and try to hide from the helicopter that is always there.  I can then casually go in (the sensors will sound but not enough of them to trigger an alarm).


I still wish there was a way to force entry.  It's easier to kill all the guys inside than deal with the helicopters and tanks outside.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 15, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Third time.  This time I barely made it past the enterance before the sensor alarm sounded.  I grabbed and immediately consumed the commander but by then, the strike team were on me (which you can't evade unless you killed all the Apaches).  By the time I destroyed them, my time expired 30 seconds ago and I was far away from the target.
> 
> 
> This is now the hard consume difficulty.  I think I'm going to try sabatoging one, consuming the commander (by then, they'll be on to me), and then attacking another sensor.  Once two are disabled/destroyed, I'll flee and try to hide from the helicopter that is always there.  I can then casually go in (the sensors will sound but not enough of them to trigger an alarm).
> ...



Did you do a stealth consume?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2009)

i'm on chapter 4 mission 3 now,i really like this game since it reminds me of spiderman 2 on ps2


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 15, 2009)

I love this game. I cant help but do the side missions because they are so fun!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 15, 2009)

i've got the hulk hands lmao they do so much damage on those big lurkers or something


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did you do a stealth consume?


The base alarm sounds long before you can do a stealth consume.

I just completed another one.  First I disabled the viral detector on the roof then I did the one on the left that is outside of the base walls.  I then went for the commander but, before I reached him, the base was on alert.  Regardless, I ran up to him grabbed him, and immediately consumed him.  I then ran like the wind, went into a small alley, changed disguises, and lost the helicopter.  Stupid me, I changed disguises too quick and found myself with a strike force on me.  I quickly went around another corner and changed disguises again losing them (turns out you can change disguises to lose the strike teams so long as there isn't a sensor drone on you).  I then ran for the door as fast as I could and entered with less than five seconds to spare.

These missions were pretty easy until about the 7th medium difficulty consume mission.



Musclemass is really only good for chucking stuff (very effective against bosses).  Blade is definitely the best choice most of the time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

Gah why is the sound so low? I can barely hear anything.. Just checked, my sound is maxed out and everything. Anyone else get this?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Gah why is the sound so low? I can barely hear anything.. Just checked, my sound is maxed out and everything. Anyone else get this?



Apparently that only happens on pirated versions 

j/k no idea


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Gah why is the sound so low? I can barely hear anything.. Just checked, my sound is maxed out and everything. Anyone else get this?


It is a common problem for everyone.  I +15 dB my headphone to compensate.  Whenever something in the background makes a noise (like Pidgin), it about makes me deaf.   They really need to fix it.


I finished the game on normal.  You can keep playing after the credits scroll.  Some of the events aren't even available until after you finish it.

Something tells me it isn't over yet...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

How did you +15 dB your headphones??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS has everything at maximum (especially the wave source) with the master at 50%.  My Klipsch speakers have a display of +/-x dB (0 to +80 dB) on the control box.  Usually my headphones are at +25 dB.  I had to turn it up to +40 dB in order to be more than a whisper.

My headphones are cheap $25 Sony MDR-XD200 I got off Newegg.  The main reason I got them is because it has like 6m cord.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2009)

hook into the hive mind my ass. this is retarded. after you consume the first guy you go the military base and consume a commander to enter the base and then you kill some guys and get some upgrades and then you consume another infected guy but it doesnt point me to anywhere. i hate having to restart the entire part, especially after ive destroyed everything.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

Inside the base, open up the disguise menu and consume the targets from behind.  If someone will see you do it, the menu will just close and you have to wait a second or two before you can open and try again.

You can start a war in there but it is infinitely more difficult.

I am not certain if I'm following which mission you're on though.



Things they need to fix:
-Maximum volume.
-Audio glitches (crackles).
-Make the body of a tank control independent of the turret (this makes running and gunning unnecessarily difficult).
-After blowing up a hive or two with the thermobaric tank, it vanishes when the cut scene stops (you just stand there like the tank never existed).

Bah, there's more but I can't think of it now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Inside the base, open up the disguise menu and consume the targets from behind.  If someone will see you do it, the menu will just close and you have to wait a second or two before you can open and try again.
> 
> You can start a war in there but it is infinitely more difficult.
> 
> I am not certain if I'm following which mission you're on though.




im not having a problem consuming guys. im having a problem not knowing where to go. this happens a lot with this game. not everything is marked properly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

When in doubt, hit escape, look at the map, and look at your objective.

Blue markers means you need to go there/stay with the target and not attack it.
Red skulls markers mean you must destroy the target (be it building or unit).
Platinum, Gold, Silver, and Bronze are events which you can trigger.
Green markers are unranked markers.

If memory serves, story missions will only involve the blue and red variety.  The red skulls will only appear on your map if they are connected to a mission.  If they only appear on your mini map they are most likely tougher, optional opponents.  If you are trapped in a building, assume those tougher opponents need to be killed in order to progress.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a feeling this is the kinda game where I would never do any of the missions and be amused for a few days then become very bored with not having anything to do, since I try to stay way from a game with a story through all means possible   That's why my favorite games are TF2, L4D, GTA: IV and so on.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2009)

Sweet video


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 16, 2009)

im also having trouble jumping up into helicopters. it is a pain to both tab onto a target jump and then fly in the direction without hitting any other keys when being fired upon by 3 choppers/3 tanks and a buttload of soldier.s


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

I only used the stationary helicopters (for Kill events, just "Leave" when to dialog pops up and fly away) until I got the Whipfist -> Longshot Grab power.  It allows you to target a helicopter, hold the action key, and if you are close enough, will bring you to it for hijacking.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 16, 2009)

Check this out. Bit of extra for PS3 owners. 

http://www.gamezine.co.uk/news/game-types/action/prototype-ps3-graphical-feature-missing-from-360-and-pc-$1304073.htm 

Despite these performance difference, the PS3 does have a one-up on both the Xbox 360 and PC versions of the game. Surprisingly all debris on the ground is individually shadow-mapped in the PS3 game. This provides more depth for ground textures and creates a very impressive image for an open-world game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

It also doesn't run native 1920x1080 with 4x AA and 16x AF with 60+ FPS like my PC version can


----------



## Binge (Jun 16, 2009)

no matter what version... this game will have the same failsauce ending .


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 16, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It also doesn't run native 1920x1080 with 4x AA and 16x AF with 60+ FPS like my PC version can



No shit sherlock. I'm just throwing this out there for those who have the PS3 version like I. I mean I could run it with 8x AA max everything else likely, but I still got it for PS3 because I lack games for it and seems like a nice console game versus a not so good PC port. So if my previous post offend you and your game for the PC I'm sorry.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

Binge said:


> no matter what version... this game will have the same failsauce ending .


The ending wasn't bad.  Basically just points out that there will probably be a sequel.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Check this out. Bit of extra for PS3 owners.
> 
> http://www.gamezine.co.uk/news/game-types/action/prototype-ps3-graphical-feature-missing-from-360-and-pc-$1304073.htm
> 
> Despite these performance difference, the PS3 does have a one-up on both the Xbox 360 and PC versions of the game. Surprisingly all debris on the ground is individually shadow-mapped in the PS3 game. This provides more depth for ground textures and creates a very impressive image for an open-world game.


You do realize this is developer bias don't you? There is absolutely no reason why this isn't available on the PC unless it was omitted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

It doesn't look much different to me.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if you're able to modify some of the game files to allow this.


----------



## psycotrip (Jun 16, 2009)

does anyone know any command line options besides "-windowed", i haven't found any way to force a custom resolution like i can in gta4, i have a gtx 285 2gb and the game doesnt allow more than a 1280x800 resolution, someone mentioned that this game only recognised 256mb of vram instead of the 2048mb that the card has. Im done talking i have to bag two thousand phone books in a thousand bags then deliver them to a thousand houses or im fired, and ive been drinking, prototype is bloooody and i love it in an unnatural way, and its a good thing, and im good enough and im smart enough and gosh darn it, me people like me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm running the game at 1680 x 1050 so you should be able to get higher than 1280 x 800.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm running the game at 1680 x 1050 so you should be able to get higher than 1280 x 800.



its a bug thats been mentioned various times so far. 2GB cards are screwed until they patch the game.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 16, 2009)

psycotrip said:


> does anyone know any command line options besides "-windowed", i haven't found any way to force a custom resolution like i can in gta4



Maybe try, *+menu 1 +fullscreen 1 +szx 1680 +szy 1050* in the shortcut target. Works for BF2 - what have you go to lose? Obviously use your res.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm searching...so far I haven't found any commandline flags.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 16, 2009)

ah i have a fresh install of seems to run fine dont understand why everybody complain of bugs 

maybe the graphics in the scenes betwen the missions suck but i like the rest


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2009)

There's 16,571 strings and any of them could be the commandline parameters or console parameters.  I'll go through them but it will take some time...


Edit: If it is there, I can't find it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

Mmmm love killing the civilians 
http://www.xfire.com/video/d4cf7/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's 16,571 strings and any of them could be the commandline parameters or console parameters.  I'll go through them but it will take some time...



Could you post those strings?  It's possible others could help you out.  

Also, is it possible that this game has a console line like COD? If so, how do you activate it is the real question.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 16, 2009)

It's pretty weird that this came out about the same time as Infamous. They're both sandbox games in NYC, both 3rd person, you have powers in both of them. If Infamous was for the PC I'd jump on it, I don't really know about Prototype.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 16, 2009)

Meh, I don't like Infamous very much. Prototype on PC is so much better.. I'm not very far in the story, I keep getting side tracked  I'll end up just slaughtering everyone in the area that I'm in, they JUST KEEP COMING!!!


----------



## sapetto (Jun 16, 2009)

Just play Prototype until Assassins creed 2 comes out


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2009)

i'm going for some gliding lesson.





doing some trial thing with the claws:


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> It's pretty weird that this came out about the same time as Infamous. They're both sandbox games in NYC, both 3rd person, you have powers in both of them. If Infamous was for the PC I'd jump on it, I don't really know about Prototype.


You let me know (PM) the day that Sony ports one of their exclusive recent games on the PC. Seriously, PM me.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 16, 2009)

Crossfire is working, I was wrong about it earlier... my crashes were temperature related and I fixed that. 
I completely agree the post about the tank controls. Turret movement should be independent of the torso of the tank (at least for mouse + keyboard config). IMO on-foot controls should be like this too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Could you post those strings?  It's possible others could help you out.
> 
> Also, is it possible that this game has a console line like COD? If so, how do you activate it is the real question.


TBH, most of them looked like console commands but I saw no indication of how one would enable the command.

Already deleted the files because it looked useless.  Unfortunately, I think the actual strings which define the commands are buried deep in compressed files.  I think it would be easier to find where the resolution is stored on the computer and change that than try to find any kind of hidden console command or commandline command.

protypef.exe has next to nothing in it.  I only came up with about 160 useable strings and all of them were generic errors, standard dll calls, and not much else.  There are over 32,000 strings in prototypeenginef.dll and I weeded it down to 16,000.  Again, most were commands or words used throughout the game but they are useless unless you know how to script or unlock the in-game console.

The disassembler I used is pretty old so maybe a newer disassembler needs to be used to really get anywhere with it.


I searched Documents and Settings (found profile.bin which is a template for saves but I see no indication of a resolution in there), registry, and the program files.  Everything turned up blank for a resolution.



I have some more tricks up my sleave but it will take a while before I get around to it so don't hold your breath.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> TBH, most of them looked like console commands but I saw no indication of how one would enable the command.
> 
> Already deleted the files because it looked useless.  Unfortunately, I think the actual strings which define the commands are buried deep in compressed files.  I think it would be easier to find where the resolution is stored on the computer and change that than try to find any kind of hidden console command or commandline command.
> 
> ...


Profile.bin should be the file you want.  When people get odd in game issues were they are not long able to advance, etc they delete that file and a new one is created when they start the game back up.  The other .bin files have something to do with the chapters within the game. I can see the chapter name with each .bin file.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

ucanmandaa said:


> Turret movement should be independent of the torso of the tank (at least for mouse + keyboard config). IMO on-foot controls should be like this too.



This really doesn't bother me, as I'm used to changing which direction I'm pressing while running/walking in games, don't recall exactly where I really picked it up. A lot of WoW I'd run around looking around that's probably where I picked up a lot of it.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 17, 2009)

how do you kill green! ugh i tried to beat her for 3 hours today and kept dying  ugh i really hate her


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> how do you kill green! ugh i tried to beat her for 3 hours today and kept dying  ugh i really hate her



wear down her tentacles, then hammer her in melee when they go down. always run after taking down a tentacle, she uses some big attack.

I just ran up buildings, leapt off - used tab to locate her tentacle thing, and did a right click dive bomb with my sword arm into her. if i got the angle right i'd take out half of the heatlh in one go.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm taking the strategy at this point to work and unlock as many powers as I can maybe 4 or 5 left by the time I start the next mission, just got the blade armor and blade weapon. It's great so far, my room mates love it as much as I do.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Profile.bin should be the file you want.  When people get odd in game issues were they are not long able to advance, etc they delete that file and a new one is created when they start the game back up.  The other .bin files have something to do with the chapters within the game. I can see the chapter name with each .bin file.


Profile.bin is probably the general account information linked to the user account on the computer.  The other .bin files are the save slots.  I have twenty saves so there is slot-A through slot-T.  I thoroughly checked Profile.bin for my resolution and, if it is there, it is not stored as XY.  Most likely, it is stored as an enumerator value which means there is no easy way to customize the resolution. The application being allowed to limit what resolutions are available also supports the enumerator theory.  That being said, even if I found the byte(s) which indicate the enumerator value, changing it wouldn't do any good because prototype should catch it on launch and auto-correct it.

It looks like the only way, short of a modified executable or library that forces a different resolution, is to wait for a patch.




freaksavior said:


> how do you kill green! ugh i tried to beat her for 3 hours today and kept dying  ugh i really hate her


She doesn't move so use that to your advantage.  If you get swarmed by those damn big ones, run down a side street and deal with them.  Consume enough of those big ones (or the small ones because there should be lots of them running about) to fill your health meter all the way up to max.  Specifically, you want it as high as you can get it to go (you need to be in critical mass to do the next step...).  Then sprint like mad to the closest, relatively safe distance from her.  Stop, hold down left and right mouse buttons and do your spiked ground attack.  If you were close enough, two of the three neck muscles should be destroyed and the third is barely alive.  At this point, she'll probably do her massive ground attack so run/jump on to a building and get to the roof.  Once the attack has stopped, resume in a safe spot killing/consuming stuff.  Once it is relatively safe, switch to muscle mass, pick up a car, and chuck it at the neck muscles that are still there.  To target the neck muscles, make sure you're aiming low.  If you are aimming high, you'll hit her head it won't do much damage.  The moment her neck is gone, grab another car and chuck it at her head which is now on the ground.  Chuck another car and maybe a third car if you have time and the big goons aren't harrasing you.  Once she repaired her neck, repeat (get in a side alley out of her line of sight, consume, and deal with the big ones, do the devastator attack, finish off the neck, hurl cars at her head).


You should have the armor power enabled throughout all of this.  Musclemass being fully upgraded will make mean finishing it faster but, because using this method you are really never at risk of dying, it just means it will take longer if you don't.  AFAIK, only musclemass can really do a whole lot of damage to "boss" ranked enemies and at the same time, save your own skin.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wear down her tentacles, then hammer her in melee when they go down. always run after taking down a tentacle, she uses some big attack.
> 
> I just ran up buildings, leapt off - used tab to locate her tentacle thing, and did a right click dive bomb with my sword arm into her. if i got the angle right i'd take out half of the heatlh in one go.



That is what I would do but if you use Devastators it does tons more damage and to more of the tentacles at the same time.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> That is what I would do but if you use Devastators it does tons more damage and to more of the tentacles at the same time.



i hadnt figured out how to use them at that point  i'd barely unlocked anything by the time i fought her.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2009)

I think there is a fix for the sound issue.  Read the 2nd post from Nupraptor.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 17, 2009)

i beat her  i used the tanks  that was a lot faster. 

How much further do i have to go to beat this game? im getting tired of it


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jun 17, 2009)

I beat the game pretty quickly. It was fun but graphically disappointing. Greene was not very hard to beat, if you just use your blade arm and use the air slice upgrade you can take her down in about 12 drop down hits, and a bunch of little hits when she is on the ground.

The last boss (no spoilers from me) is a pita..... The best way to take it down is to pick up rockets, helicopters, jets, and other stuff and throw it at it from a distance... Up close you will just die... and your devastator attacks are mostly useless because he kills you if you use them which made me pissed off at the game.

Overall, one of the better games I have played recently... It surprised me. I am so sick of generic FPS's and crappy RPG's... this was a nice change for me.


----------



## Binge (Jun 17, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> I beat the game pretty quickly. It was fun but graphically disappointing. Greene was not very hard to beat, if you just use your blade arm and use the air slice upgrade you can take her down in about 12 drop down hits, and a bunch of little hits when she is on the ground.
> 
> The last boss (no spoilers from me) is a pita..... The best way to take it down is to pick up rockets, helicopters, jets, and other stuff and throw it at it from a distance... Up close you will just die... and your devastator attacks are mostly useless because he kills you if you use them which made me pissed off at the game.
> 
> Overall, one of the better games I have played recently... It surprised me. I am so sick of generic FPS's and crappy RPG's... this was a nice change for me.



I agree with you on the boss fights and the last fight was practically why I hate the end of the game.  You get so many kickass moves and none of them get to be used seriously.  A speed run of the game could be done rather easily.  Replay value is very weak.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jun 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> I agree with you on the boss fights and the last fight was practically why I hate the end of the game.  You get so many kickass moves and none of them get to be used seriously.  A speed run of the game could be done rather easily.  Replay value is very weak.


Yea I forgot about that... most of the game I didn't use claws, or hammer fist, or whip...I used the blade a lot for quick attacks and run.

Every boss could be beat with 2 things....
1. Throw random crap at it
2. Get in a tank/heli/pickupagun and blow the crap out of it that way
hell... every mission could... too probably

I found myself using rocket launchers more then my claws and stuff.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2009)

Apparently, Prototype is based on the Scarface engine.  I looked for screenheight and screenwidth which Scarface uses for the resolution and it doesn't exist.  They moved it.


SPOILERS below this point.



I didn't have much problem with the final boss.  I was disappointed that I've seen one of those before.  I expected there to more and not just a change of attacks and location.


Also, is PARIAHYUH (the son of MOTHER/Greene) Sgt. Cross?  Or is Sgt. Cross the result of some experiment and PARIAHYUH would be in the sequel?


----------



## Binge (Jun 17, 2009)

I just felt bad that I got gold on all missions before beating the end.  All of those powers and throwing was the only useful power.  PARIAHYUH = Sgt. Green


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2009)

All the missions weren't even available to me before finishing it.   I got about half of them platinum now and I have no intent to make them all platnium (the waypoint ones are a PITA--dunno how I could do them faster).  I do want to get the last 9% of the web complete though.


I agree that some of the powers are pretty much useless most of the game.  At the same time, I don't know how they would make them more useful unless every power was specific to a single enemy.  I think that would become a nucience though having to switch twenty times throughout a battle.

Once you have to blade, pretty much everything else is useless.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, the blade is the most powerful.... the only other weapon i used after it was the whip to grab helicopters.
Armor was bad ass though huh?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2009)

i want the blade lol =p heres a screenshot of me doing the devaster with the claws,pretty cool.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2009)

Drizzt5 said:


> Yes, the blade is the most powerful.... the only other weapon i used after it was the whip to grab helicopters.
> Armor was bad ass though huh?


In some situations, it is necessary.  Only problem is you can't jump very high with it.  More often then not, I leave it off.


Also, the flying sensors detect Alex much, much faster than the stationary ones on the ground.  The method that always works to get in to a base is to run in, grab and consume the commander, then run away perpendicular to the base.  get around a corner where no one can see you, change disguises.  Once the commander disguise has cooled and no one is looking at you, change back to it and keep going around to block so you approach the base from the same direction you originally did.  This should have drawn the sensors away from the base so you can get in without the stationary sensors sounding an alarm.  The moving sensors are always the key once they appear over bases.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2009)

how exactly do you do devastator moves?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 17, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> how exactly do you do devastator moves?



you need critical mass for the claws devaster,thats all i know right now lol


----------



## Urukland (Jun 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> how exactly do you do devastator moves?



Critical mass+button combination. You can see the combination in the upgrades menu.
I finished the game today, and the last boss didn´t was hard. IMO the worst boss is elizabeth green, and definitely is the most impressing enemy in the game. I enjoyed the battle a lot.


----------



## Binge (Jun 18, 2009)

All devestator moves must be bought.  The ground spikes are [hold] right and left mouse buttons while standing still.  The explosion of tentacles is [hold] e + right click...

Also someone said the blade is the most powerful?  I am pretty sure the most powerful is muscle power because you can do regular/special combos with it which do much more dps than the blades.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2009)

Muscle is only usefull for the bigger, slow moving enemies (it increases the damage dolled out by throwing stuff many fold).  The blade is fast and can quickly bring down the health of even the largest enemies; however, you're asking for a beating by being close.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> All devestator moves must be bought.  The ground spikes are [hold] right and left mouse buttons while standing still.  The explosion of tentacles is [hold] e + right click...
> 
> Also someone said the blade is the most powerful?  I am pretty sure the most powerful is muscle power because you can do regular/special combos with it which do much more dps than the blades.



not quite,they have movement keys with them too. holding E on its own doesnt do it for one of em at least, its hold E + move right + right click


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2009)

You can view all the devastators/moves you unlocked in the Upgrades menu.  It says what they key combinations are.


----------



## thesonglessbird (Jun 18, 2009)

Bah, I can only play for 20-30 minutes before I get a BSOD. Different error each time. Overheating is not the cause.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 18, 2009)

driver issues maybe?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 18, 2009)

I was disappointed with the games ending. I think it ended way to fast without covering a lot of things. What ever happened to his sis I guess we will never know.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2009)

i beat greene and now i need to blow up those 8 box looking things in that heavily guarded base. any ideas?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2009)

thesonglessbird said:


> Bah, I can only play for 20-30 minutes before I get a BSOD. Different error each time. Overheating is not the cause.



Have you tried closing any Ati processes?  I had BSOD with an overclock on my 4830 and had to close a couple system processes before it would run for an extended period of time.


----------



## Binge (Jun 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i beat greene and now i need to blow up those 8 box looking things in that heavily guarded base. any ideas?



There's no time limit.  There's going to be these helis that come after you destroy a few, they have the blacklight virus hunters on them.  If you take control of one of these helicopters then the heli is invincible and you can lay into the base without fear of missiles.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> There's no time limit.  There's going to be these helis that come after you destroy a few, they have the blacklight virus hunters on them.  If you take control of one of these helicopters then the heli is invincible and you can lay into the base without fear of missiles.



i immediately get pummeled after i attack the first box thing. three of those fat dudes come after me and woop my ass. so i high-tail it out of there only to be chased by choppers. i hijack a chopper and within 5 minutes attract about 10 choppers and they blow me up. very lame.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I was disappointed with the games ending. I think it ended way to fast without covering a lot of things. What ever happened to his sis I guess we will never know.


I assume she is dead.  The doc couldn't do anything for her.




Easy Rhino said:


> i beat greene and now i need to blow up those 8 box looking things in that heavily guarded base. any ideas?


I stole a tank, blew up as many as possible ignoring pretty much everything else.  It saves a checkpoint after every box destroyed so just keep working on them restoring checkpoints if you have to.  If they managed to blow up the tank I was in, I went and stole another and another until they managed to kill me.  I think I died twice before I finished.


----------



## Binge (Jun 19, 2009)

Heh, maybe I'm just too good at heli combat


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2009)

Helicopters...  sometimes they're great, sometimes they aren't.  They make you a really easy target (especially with a lot of tanks and other helicopters in the area) but you have a lot of firepower.  The tanks at least have walls to hide behind and most of the enemy tanks stay on the road so you really only only have to contend with the big guys and the helicopters harrasing you.  If you got your tank fully upgraded, it can take a lot of abuse from them and at the same time, doesn't take long to knock those units offline.

Helicopters are the fastest way around the city and are great for taking hives down (hives never have any anti-air tentacles).  Earlier in the game, they are also great against Blackwatch bases.  Later on in the game, they get destroyed so fast, they almost aren't worth hijacking.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 19, 2009)

finally beat the game. now its time for a new one. i think i'll finish turok


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2009)

how fun? how good looking? and how long is it going to last me? i dont want it to be excessively long but i want re playability too is it like that?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 19, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i immediately get pummeled after i attack the first box thing. three of those fat dudes come after me and woop my ass. so i high-tail it out of there only to be chased by choppers. i hijack a chopper and within 5 minutes attract about 10 choppers and they blow me up. very lame.



Dude I just attacked ran healed went back attacked then repeat. My attack would be the falling slash thing with the blade so make sure you have that.



MilkyWay said:


> how fun? how good looking? and how long is it going to last me? i dont want it to be excessively long but i want re playability too is it like that?



It lasted me like 20 Hours more than Fear 2 lasted me which was 13 hours and I tend to take my time with games.


----------



## Binge (Jun 19, 2009)

Helis are hardly "easy targets" because you can lose other patrols in between buildings, you can heli-hop to kill one copter after another until you are the only remaining air unit, then get enough altitude to lose detection and you can freely get rid of any building FAST.


----------



## Urukland (Jun 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> how fun? how good looking? and how long is it going to last me? i dont want it to be excessively long but i want re playability too is it like that?



-Is funny. There is a lot of missions and secondary objetives to gain xp to upgrade your habilities, a lot of action, combos, destruction,... When you buy the final movements is really fun to kill the enemies. 
-Visually is good enough. There are a lot of things in screen, a entire city to play around, and performance is good.
-If you try to complete all the missions and secondary objetives, is long, but not boring(at last to me).

A example of gameplay in hd,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxpdsx4bYqY


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like spiderman with powers to me
im going to try it looks kinda good


----------



## Urukland (Jun 19, 2009)

Is like a good mix of web of shadows, GTA IV, hulk, wolverine, and assasins creed 
Isn´t a masterpiece, but is very funny to play.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2009)

Urukland said:


> Is like a good mix of web of shadows, GTA IV, hulk, wolverine, and assasins creed
> Isn´t a masterpiece, but is very funny to play.



that just convinced me sounds alright and its not as if there is anything else to play lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2009)

Urukland said:


> Isn´t a masterpiece, but is very funny to play.


I agree.  It was fun while it lasted but I really don't see much replayability and I was left rather opinionless (nothing to really love and nothing to really hate) when I finished it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I was disappointed with the games ending. I think it ended way to fast without covering a lot of things. What ever happened to his sis I guess we will never know.



the sisters stuff is covered in the side quests, the military ones i beleive.

I've found out some secrets about her, but not her location... but one of the missions was 'capture the scientists to reveal (forgot her names) location"




FordGT90Concept said:


> I agree.  It was fun while it lasted but I really don't see much replayability and I was left rather opinionless (nothing to really love and nothing to really hate) when I finished it.



Try it again in story mode +
You get to do it all again, with your unlocked powers


----------



## reverze (Jun 19, 2009)

So is this worth a shot at playing or no?


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> So is this worth a shot at playing or no?



It's worth a shot at playing, it's feels quite a bit different than  other open world games. I just finished it about an hour ago. It's good for a play through once or twice.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 19, 2009)

reverze said:


> So is this worth a shot at playing or no?


for the money... no not really. i've been playing a lot and really i wish all the monsters you face in the Missions were in Free Roam Mode. Like the big tingle thing, the Super Hunters, and the Super Soldiers. i hope someone does a mod for this to happen.

although, the Story is quite long.


----------



## laszlo (Jun 19, 2009)

this game is awesome;i give it 9,5

on my spec rig is running flawless all on high


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Try it again in story mode +
> You get to do it all again, with your unlocked powers


If I try it again, it would be on hard difficulty where the + mode isn't unlocked yet.  I don't want to be pulling my hair out though so I'll just play Black & White 2 for now. 




Mussels said:


> the sisters stuff is covered in the side quests, the military ones i beleive.
> 
> I've found out some secrets about her, but not her location... but one of the missions was 'capture the scientists to reveal (forgot her names) location"


Kate Bowman I think.  Your ex girlfriend.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2009)

overall this game is fun for maybe 30 minutes at a time. i get kinda bored with the story and the running around. i wish the missions were a tad more involved. the upgrades are awesome though and the graphics are nice.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm with Rhino - I'm bored of this now. Doesn't help that my attention span...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm with Rhino - I'm bored of this now. Doesn't help that my attention span...



 yea i am with you. when i play games i need a lot of involvement and little repetition or...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 19, 2009)

^^


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone heard of a patch coming out soon?  I'm thinking about playing it on hard but would like some of the bugs fixed before I do.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 22, 2009)

has anyone beaten all the events in the city? i know you'll get harder event's appear after but anything else other then that? i have like 6 more to go till i go Gold on all but can't beat the last 6  they are hard. i wish all the other enemies you faced in the Story would appear in Free Roam State.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2009)

I got Gold on all and Platnium on most.


Which ones are you having trouble with?


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 22, 2009)

actually i have a few to go. maybe like only 12. i have like 2 Jumping Events and a few killing Events. one is your in Helicopter and trying to kill 300 in only a few mins.! just need to know if anything chances after you beat all the events.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2009)

All finishing them all does is unlock the Platinum level.  I've never got all Platnium (those running ones annoy me too much to bother) so I don't know if anything happens if you do.


Is the helicopter the one near the Black Watch base on the south of the island close to the water?  If it is, the only way I could do it is to fly around the corner to the hive, fly close to the ground so all the infected appear (the ones that act like zombies but aren't marked with a red arrow), and fire rockets up and down the streets.  Don't blow up the hive until you have 250+ (it is worth 50).  It constantly spawns more infected for you to destroy.


Jumping events...  charge your jump and run back from where you have to jump from (do not leave the roof you are standing on).  Stand there looking in the direction of the jump until you see the cue that your jump is fully charged.  Hold the run forward and sprint keys down.  He will jump when you get close to the wall and the the moment he jumps, let go of your charged jump.  At the apex of the jump, press the jump key again to glide.  You'll gain altitude and some forward momentum.  Once the forward momuntum wears out, press forward twice to do an air dash.  Once the momentum from the air dash runs out, repeat the glide, airdash, and finally glide again.  You always want to glide into your target.  I find that I am extremely accurate falling on the target coming out of glide.  The only exception is where you have to get under the bridge.  My recommendation there is to air dash at about the same height of the bridge so you'll end up under it.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, that jumping event is easy! i already did the one you mentioned and i got a gold. yeah, i hate the events where the last marker is way far off. eh, i'll get the events done whenever i feel like it. only have 9 to go now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2009)

Gold was easy (surprised me it was so easy in fact), it's the Platinum that's hard.  Of the jumps, the one going under the bridge is the hardest to get Platinum for me.

If you do it the way I said, you should actually be able to over shoot them all by a long ways if your timing is right (running big jump, three glides, two air dashes).


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone having issues with a black boarder around there display.  Im running the game at 1920x1080 but I get a black frame type deal with it.  Ive tried everything.  Might be my monitor doing it but im not sure.  But im having a blast with this game.  reminds me of gta on crack.  so much fun.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 23, 2009)

not here though Res. is 1440x900


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> anyone having issues with a black boarder around there display.  Im running the game at 1920x1080 but I get a black frame type deal with it.  Ive tried everything.  Might be my monitor doing it but im not sure.  But im having a blast with this game.  reminds me of gta on crack.  so much fun.



no black border here at 1080p.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 23, 2009)

im thinking it miight be an overscan issue with ati and my lg.  I get the same boarder when I comeback from standby.  I have to power off and then back on to fix it.  I cant seem to get it to go away in prototype tho.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

have you tried moving the overscan slider in the CCC? mine rarely defaults to 0% on a fresh install, so i always have to change that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2009)

http://newenthusiast.com/impressions-prototype-20090623586


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2009)

"The story doesn't really matter?"  WTF? *quits looking at it in disgust*


WTF?  The game starts with calling them the "Blacklight" and about the third cutscene in, they call them the "Blackwatch."  I think "Blacklight" was intended because Blackwatch is a real private security contractor that has been in the news.  The headline must have got somehow wrapped up in the developement so the name changed. 

I'm playing it on hard now and it was definitely worth replaying.  All the web of intrigue cutscenes now make sense.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

'blacklight' is/was the project, blackwatch are the people.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2009)

Ohhhhh.  Still, why Blackwatch?  I think they could have come up with something better.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ohhhhh.  Still, why Blackwatch?  I think they could have come up with something better.



black is cooler, and they watch you?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2009)

Why not just name them Black then?  Or Black League, Black Heat, Black Hunt, etc.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Why not just name them Black then?  Or Black League, Black Heat, Black Hunt, etc.



because it SOUNDS cool 


c'mon, its a video game. you cant expect quality


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd laugh but it hurts too much.  Damn you consoles, damn you!


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 24, 2009)

Is there any possible way to get a 1st person view in Prototype? It looks like a good game, but the 3rd person view completely ruins it for me (I've always hated 3rd person action games...), and I actually want to try out this game!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope, its stuck in 3rd person.  You do need situational awareness and almost all shooting is done via targeting so 1st person wouldn't be good for this kind of game.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 24, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Nope, its stuck in 3rd person.  You do need situational awareness and almost all shooting is done via targeting so 1st person wouldn't be good for this kind of game.



Lame, that practically ruined the game for me right there. 
Oh well, I've gotten STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, and I'm enjoying that...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 24, 2009)

I fixed my black border issue.  I changed from hdmi to a dvi to hdmi cable.  It was an ati underscan issue.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 24, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/Prototype2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never though i would say a game is too bloody, but its a very fun game, but Hulk UD was a little better.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 24, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Is there any possible way to get a 1st person view in Prototype? It looks like a good game, but the 3rd person view completely ruins it for me (I've always hated 3rd person action games...), and I actually want to try out this game!



OMG 1 person in this kind of game? I would be sick, and crazy, uhm sorry about double posting I cant seen to get the multi quote thing going


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/789-Prototype

lol, for those who haven't seen it


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 25, 2009)

douglatins said:


> OMG 1 person in this kind of game? I would be sick, and crazy, uhm sorry about double posting I cant seen to get the multi quote thing going



Haha, yeah, I really just detest the 3rd person view in most action games. If I'm controlling the character, I want to be seeing out of their eyes, not over their shoulders, and my spatial awareness is good enough to not need 3rd person. Its like trying to drive a car from the back seat; it just doesn't do it for me. 

But you guys enjoy it, it looks like an otherwise good game.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 25, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/789-Prototype
> 
> lol, for those who haven't seen it



That was pretty good mini review IMO.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/789-Prototype
> 
> lol, for those who haven't seen it


Hilarious as always. 

A shame Infamous isn't on PC.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the game! Its got gore, good story line, and its officially converted me from console gaming to PC...I hate to admit it but PP was right...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> I love the game! Its got gore, good story line, and its officially converted me from console gaming to PC...I hate to admit it but PP was right...



welcome to the forums, i see PP managed to get you on here as well as GN.net.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 26, 2009)

yep...He sorta got me addicted to Prototype 
I never really played a PC game till this the only other game i played more than once was Oregon Trails many years ago lmao


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2009)

Heh.  I finished Hard.  It wasn't too bad except for the boss battles.  I had to break out the trainer for the Supreme Hunter the first time and every subsequent boss battle is damn near impossible after him.


SPOILERS....

I'm still not convinced PARIAYUH is Sgt. Cross.  For one, Sgt. Cross is in the military and the military wouldn't knowingly let an infected join their ranks.  Second, at the end, he turns into a Supreme Hunter which you've killed one of those before (spawned out of MOTHER after you inject something into her).  I think the Supreme Hunter consumed Sgt.Cross sometime after the indoor battle becoming him.  At this point, Sgt. Cross/Supreme Hunter starts contacting you and manipulating you.  Both times after you kill the Supreme Hunter, you see a cinamatic with a hand coming out of a puddle of virus.  Both times, you fail to consume the Supreme Hunter and only kill him (as confirmed by the Web of Intrigue).

The question is: what is the Supreme Hunter?  It has intelligence and doesn't need to be connected to MOTHER to function (not part of the hive mind).  At the same time, it spawned from MOTHER so there has to be a connection.

I think PARIAYUH might still be in captivity or, going out on a limb here, maybe Alex Mercer was PARIAYUH and BLACKLIGHT mixed with PARIAYUH to make him what he is.  This seems to be confirmed when Green says "I am your mother."


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 27, 2009)

anyone done the mission where you lose all your powers and you have to find some guy then you fight the marines?? you blow up tanks and stuff..just wondering how do i end that battle ¬¬


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 27, 2009)

Gameplay wise Prototype>inFamous.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 27, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> anyone done the mission where you lose all your powers and you have to find some guy then you fight the marines?? you blow up tanks and stuff..just wondering how do i end that battle ¬¬


Some guy being Ragland?  Marines?  Not sure which one you are talking about.  Hit escape and see what it says in the lower right corner.  That should help.  If you can't figure it out just from that, write it here and I might be able to figure out which mission you are on.


I never played Infamous.  It never got released on PC.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

so im stuck on this mission: open conspiracy go to danas house  i keep on dying any suggestions


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 28, 2009)

well we are not sure could you be more descriptive...


----------



## Binge (Jun 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> so im stuck on this mission: open conspiracy go to danas house  i keep on dying any suggestions



Get your disguise on and waltz in dawg.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

I figured it out i just used this move
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its my favorite XD


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 28, 2009)

why does my screen in game start to flicker and no menu items a shown when i change antialising from none to x2 or x4?


----------



## ov2rey (Jun 28, 2009)

1st day buy,
1st day install,
1st day finish the game and 
1st day uninstall the game .. end of my game


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> 1st day buy,
> 1st day install,
> 1st day finish the game and
> 1st day uninstall the game .. end of my game



as exited as i was about replay with all the powers. i got so bored so very very quickly on my second run through...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2009)

Try hard.  When you face the Supreme Hunter the first time, you'll be begging for mercy. XD

I actually didn't get bored the second time though.  I think it was throughout the whole time playing it, I was still trying to figure PARIAYUH out.

Mind you, I have yet to play a "+" game yet.  I'm not sure if I will because it makes the easy stuff easier which is rather pointless and completely defeats the purpose of doing the challenges.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2009)

the armor with the blade:


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2009)

I never used the armor on my second play through.  It hampers your movement too much (can't jump very high and can't diveroll at all).  If a Hunter comes at you in power armor, you're basically going to take all of its blows.

The blade is definitely the best general weapon.  Doesn't usually work very well for bosses but then again, nothing really does.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2009)

arghhh fcksake i was on the last part of Men likes god and i reached the cut scene about them talking about putting some kind of gas around the city and alex runs out and then it just crashed with black screen..and whats bad i have to do it again and it took ages argh frustrating..


----------



## Darknova (Jun 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> SPOILERS....
> 
> I'm still not convinced PARIAYUH is Sgt. Cross.  For one, Sgt. Cross is in the military and the military wouldn't knowingly let an infected join their ranks.  Second, at the end, he turns into a Supreme Hunter which you've killed one of those before (spawned out of MOTHER after you inject something into her).  I think the Supreme Hunter consumed Sgt.Cross sometime after the indoor battle becoming him.  At this point, Sgt. Cross/Supreme Hunter starts contacting you and manipulating you.  Both times after you kill the Supreme Hunter, you see a cinamatic with a hand coming out of a puddle of virus.  Both times, you fail to consume the Supreme Hunter and only kill him (as confirmed by the Web of Intrigue).
> 
> ...



SPOILERS!



I must say that's a very interesting theory. The PARIAH thing always bugged me. The only problem I have with that is one of the WOI memories tells you that over 39 years PARIAH never aged.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> the armor with the blade:
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/3141f364c483a181999522323b9bdabc97e32701.png
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/3060ab272ff21d37336f81e5a6833998efa97377.png
> http://screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/e04de49785107886b1cf2619b5f212b011143461.png



when do u get this im still in the beginning sorta bc ive been messing around trying to unlock powers so i havent gotten far.......


----------



## Darknova (Jun 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> when do u get this im still in the beginning sorta bc ive been messing around trying to unlock powers so i havent gotten far.......



Certains powers only get unlocked after story missions.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

i know i was just curious on what mission


----------



## Darknova (Jun 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i know i was just curious on what mission



About half way through after an incident


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

Darknova said:


> About half way through after an incident



thanks. really i mean it that was _ssoooooo_ much help i really appreciated it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2009)

this game is really a pain in the ass when it crashes on me near the end of a mission ¬.¬ i was going try complete it today but then gave up because of the stupid crash


----------



## Darknova (Jun 28, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> thanks. really i mean it that was _ssoooooo_ much help i really appreciated it



It would just ruin the story lol, because it's a chain of missions that lead you to unlocking the armor and blade. Just play the story line, it's open-ended anyway.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 28, 2009)

ok i guess.......
lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

SPOILERS...



Darknova said:


> I must say that's a very interesting theory. The PARIAH thing always bugged me. The only problem I have with that is one of the WOI memories tells you that over 39 years PARIAH never aged.


PARIAH never aged?  MOTHER didn't.

The only thing that was ever mentioned about PARIAH is that he is physically normal but biologically interesting.

Additionally, there was another WOI entry saying that it would be very, very bad if PARIAH and Alex Mercer ever met.


I think PARIAH is still locked up, personally, but what made Alex Mercer special then?  Maybe consuming PARIAH would make the virus in Alex Mercer infectious?  Mercer's age is very close to that of what PARIAH would be.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Alex "was" the PARIAH and the resurrected Alex is the "bad" thing, as he became infected


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

The only thing I can't figure out about that is how Alex was working at Gentek.  If they knew he was PARIAH, why would they employ him?  You'd think he would still be locked up.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> SPOILERS...
> 
> 
> PARIAH never aged?  MOTHER didn't.
> ...



There was a WOI mentioning the fact that in the 39 years of captivity of PARIAH there had been 5 deaths caused by "this young boy". I'm sure that's what it said....

I've not seen the WOI About them meeting though. I know it says that PARIAH shows no signs of the BLACKLIGHT infection, but his biology is interesting.

I might be getting mixed up with the one about MOTHER never aging during her captivity.

I have a feeling PARIAH is going to be the focus of a sequel.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe he was under surveillance, assuming he is the PARIAH. Why would Elizabeth Green call someone "I am your mother" then?

I guess we have to wait for the next game to find out what really is PARIAH.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

why is this sounding alittle like star wars "i am your mother" "I am your father"? haha


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> why is this sounding alittle like star wars "i am your mother" "I am your father"? haha



I personally think it's a great story-line/conspiracy theory. Just think the whole Web of Intrigue mechanic is a PITA, too many times I've seen the person killed in front of me without me doing anything. 

I've then got to go away, and come back again to make them respawn...


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

im not disagreeing with you it is but im just saying that one part


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> im not disagreeing with you it is but im just saying that one part



You've not playing enough of the storyline to judge  go play it


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

i know im not judging just saying


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

Darknova said:


> There was a WOI mentioning the fact that in the 39 years of captivity of PARIAH there had been 5 deaths caused by "this young boy". I'm sure that's what it said....
> 
> I've not seen the WOI About them meeting though. I know it says that PARIAH shows no signs of the BLACKLIGHT infection, but his biology is interesting.
> 
> ...





ucanmandaa said:


> Maybe he was under surveillance, assuming he is the PARIAH. Why would Elizabeth Green call someone "I am your mother" then?
> 
> I guess we have to wait for the next game to find out what really is PARIAH.


Because the virus that infected him was a derivative of what infected her.  Is there more to it than that?  I don't know.


Yeah about the sequel.  I think PARIAH is the sequel...but then what about the Supreme Hunter?  *GASP* The Supreme Hunter probably frees (or consumes) PARIAH in or just before the sequel takes place.  The Supreme Hunter might be what Revolver Ocelot is to the Metal Gear Solid franchise (a willing side kick).


WOI isn't a bad idea but the way it is laid out is bad.  The entries in the web have connections but often, they don't relate.  For instance, you should be able to find one entry relating to PARIAH and all of the ones connected to it should be in some way related to PARIAH.  It isn't like that at all.  The connections don't seem to have any major significance other than to make it more difficult to get some bits of information that are deep in a web with only one path to unlock them (e.g. info on Hope, Idaho).

The web, as it stands now, is pretty crappy.  If they reorganized it and connected the related information, it would be awesome.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jun 29, 2009)

do you loose points if you kill civilians? I just noticed it counted how many you kill wasnt sure if that counts against you


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

As far as I could tell, there is no consequence for killing civilians but I think you aren't rewarded either (no Evolution Points rewarded).  The only civilians really worth killing are the WOI targets.  Later in the game, you get awarded like 20,000 Evolution Points for a WOI target.


The counts it displays in missions during missions is bogus.  It claimed I killed like 4000 mutants and there is no freakin' way that's right.  The only time those figures really matter is in free roam mode.  Even then, I don't think it keeps track of it so it is rather pointless (maybe an incomplete feature).  If there was a rap sheet like there was in Need for Speed: Most Wanted, it would have had some value.  If there is a rap sheet like that, I haven't found it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 29, 2009)

i just suck up civilians to get my health up haha


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> do you loose points if you kill civilians? I just noticed it counted how many you kill wasnt sure if that counts against you



No, I tend to drive around in a tank killing anybody who gets in my way, civilian, military or infected, I've never lost any points


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

You might gain some, actually.  Infected and military I think get you 10 EP per kill (doesn't matter how--tanks work well ).


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You might gain some, actually.  Infected and military I think get you 10 EP per kill (doesn't matter how--tanks work well ).



I THINK, killing civilians (or their vehicles) nets you a couple EP...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm, gonna have to sort that out, eh?  It is hard to get a civilian alone though... unless you grab, run up a building, and claw them on the roof watching the EP counter to see if it climbs in the process.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hmm, gonna have to sort that out, eh?  It is hard to get a civilian alone though... unless you grab, run up a building, and claw them on the roof watching the EP counter to see if it climbs in the process.



stealth consume. they dont have to be alone...


hell you can run through a crowd violently murdering them to eat them, and no one cares unless the army is right there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2009)

Steal consume I know nets a lot more than just running up and consuming or killing someone.  I think I got like 400 EP for stealth consuming a military solider (obviously not a WOI target or anything special--just thinning the crowd before I cause havoc XD).


Oh, has anyone ever used the patsy command?  It's hilarous.  You point at someone and say "THAT'S HIM!" then every solider in the building turns and fires... and because they are not looking at eachother, you can stealth consume soldiers that are in groups as long as you work from the outside in.

I haven't tried it outside a base yet to see if it will clear your alert bar or not.  I suspect it does.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Steal consume I know nets a lot more than just running up and consuming or killing someone.  I think I got like 400 EP for stealth consuming a military solider (obviously not a WOI target or anything special--just thinning the crowd before I cause havoc XD).
> 
> 
> Oh, has anyone ever used the patsy command?  It's hilarous.  You point at someone and say "THAT'S HIM!" then every solider in the building turns and fires... and because they are not looking at eachother, you can stealth consume soldiers that are in groups as long as you work from the outside in.
> ...


i could never make it work. how the hell do you use it?


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i could never make it work. how the hell do you use it?



When using a military disguise bring up the disguise menu (default F), use TAB to target a military person, and then click left mouse button.

It's hilarious, I cleared the entire inside of a base using only the patsy command (and killing the last guy of course).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2009)

oh you need to target with tab? no wonder. i hardly ever used that.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh you need to target with tab? no wonder. i hardly ever used that.



Yeah, I only use it when I'm in a helicopter or I'm at long-range with a tank, otherwise it's just button mashing


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 30, 2009)

:O It works from a helicopter? :O

I only used it twice so far.  I perfer button mashing. XD


----------



## Darknova (Jun 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> :O It works from a helicopter? :O
> 
> I only used it twice so far.  I perfer button mashing. XD



Yeah, I nick helis purely to have mid-air battles with 3 strike teams 

I win most times lol.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love sitting on a roof top with a homing rocket and picking off heli's every now and then


----------



## Darknova (Jun 30, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I love sitting on a roof top with a homing rocket and picking off heli's every now and then



Be a real man  hijack a heli in a group, then fight your way free


----------



## JanJan (Jun 30, 2009)

this game is amazing. cant believe my current rig can max out everything and no lag whatsoever. i guess my old 17" Acer is the reason.

anyway, awesum game. never had the kind of joy playing high end game like this before. wow

edit: 1 question, is it better to play with keyboard or controller. I just switched to controller and found it kinda awkward. I guess it takes time to get used to.

Oh, and hi everyone


----------



## Darknova (Jun 30, 2009)

JanJan said:


> this game is amazing. cant believe my current rig can max out everything and no lag whatsoever. i guess my old 17" Acer is the reason.
> 
> anyway, awesum game. never had the kind of joy playing high end game like this before. wow
> 
> ...



Prototype is an incredibly easy game to run for it's age. When playing my 4870 never goes over 40% activity.

What you'll find is that the character models and MAJOR vehicles are high detail. Everything else uses low quality generic textures. Still looks good because most of the time you are zipping through the city, but stop and look and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 30, 2009)

game is really straight forward and short tbh i've finished it and uninstalled it now so i can save some hard drive space


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 30, 2009)

Just loaded it up this morn, running in the first "Free Roam" area...trying to find waypoints, did my first trial/event (eaves jumping). Took me 4 tries to get a bronze (57 seconds, almost to the silver !!! ) Enjoying it so far...We'll see how the sandbox goes...


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd love to hear how this game runs if anyone's played it with rigs similar to mine (see system specs).

Would hate to buy the game and feel like I have to upgrade......


----------



## Darknova (Jun 30, 2009)

It'll run fine on either, don't worry about it


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> It'll run fine on either, don't worry about it



It's the graphics I'm worrying about. Mainly the 512MB vram...


----------



## Darknova (Jun 30, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> It's the graphics I'm worrying about. Mainly the 512MB vram...



It's really not that heavy on RAM at all.

Like I said previously, it's only the character models and main vehicles that are high detailed. The rest is pretty low-detail to be honest.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm but will it look good?

I mean I saw screenshots of GTAIV only when I tried it on my desktop the jaggies made me nauseous (lol nearly to the point of throwing up) so I didn't play it again. Wouldn't want the same thing to happen again!


----------



## Darknova (Jun 30, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Hmm but will it look good?
> 
> I mean I saw screenshots of GTAIV only when I tried it on my desktop the jaggies made me nauseous (lol nearly to the point of throwing up) so I didn't play it again. Wouldn't want the same thing to happen again!



GTA IV is FAR FAR FAR heavier on your graphics card than Prototype is. GTA IV can bring my PC to the brink sometimes, Prototype I can max out completely, and it's still only using 40% of my GPU.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2009)

Darknova said:


> It's really not that heavy on RAM at all.


It only uses 500-600 MiB RAM.


I'm playing with 256 MiB VRAM without problems.


----------



## Iarwain (Jul 1, 2009)

Indeed.  Prototype is very gentle, to be honest.  Can require a hefty CPU, I see mine struggling sometimes, but aside from that, the GPU barely breaks a sweat.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 1, 2009)

i bought it on steam, played for 3 hours.... and im bored


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2009)

my housemates lag problems went away after he formatted (the audio glitches in cinematics and such) despite using the same drivers. bit weird that.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Hmm but will it look good?
> 
> I mean I saw screenshots of GTAIV only when I tried it on my desktop the jaggies made me nauseous (lol nearly to the point of throwing up) so I didn't play it again. Wouldn't want the same thing to happen again!



your computer would run prototype perfectly,its really more processor eater,i've got around 30-60 fps with my specs on just 1280x1024 on high settings with no AA i'm sure yours can do better


----------



## Darknova (Jul 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my housemates lag problems went away after he formatted (the audio glitches in cinematics and such) despite using the same drivers. bit weird that.



You have to have the audio settings set EXACTLY right. 

Mine HAS to be set to 24-bit and 48kHz, other people report having to have theirs set at 24-bit 44.1kHz, or 16-bit 44.1kHz (default Vista sets to), but anything over 48kHz causes audio glitches (sound too high, too low, non-existant, stuttering etc.)

Plus, the cinematics seem to be out of sync no matter what you set tha latency and audio settings to (DO NOT CHANGE THE LATENCY, causes the audio glitches and you have to reset the audio settings to default).

Yeah, Activision REALLY need to sort it out...the PS3 already has a patch


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 1, 2009)

this game is cpu intense than graphics to be honest,well it does need a good graphics card of course but then it focus more on cpu usage,go to page 6 of this thread and you will see difference in my settings to radeonX2,same graphics card but different cpu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2009)

Darknova said:


> DO NOT CHANGE THE LATENCY, causes the audio glitches and you have to reset the audio settings to default


All I change is the latency.  32ms or 43ms are usually the ones for me that sort it.  If I hear stuttering when it goes through the first few screens and main menu, I change the latency before I start playing.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All I change is the latency.  32ms or 43ms are usually the ones for me that sort it.  If I hear stuttering when it goes through the first few screens and main menu, I change the latency before I start playing.



If I change the latency from stock 53ms that's it. Have to restart Prototype and reset audio settings to default. I'm not the only one either


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2009)

I should note that I haven't tried the onboard Realtek audio, just the Audigy 2 ZS.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 1, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I should note that I haven't tried the onboard Realtek audio, just the Audigy 2 ZS.



I'm using my Razer Barracuda. Thing is, other people are reporting the same problem.

The audio-side of Prototype is a joke....but once it's working, and you don't touch any settings, it's fine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2009)

Heh, without changing settings, I've had to change the latency.  I'm not sure why the same latency doesn't always work.

I definitely agree the audio is a joke.  Even Scarface (the engine Prototype is abased on) didn't have any audio problems.  Except for Earth 2140 (need to use ISA card and it has a crapload of static at that), this game has the most broken audio I've seen.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 1, 2009)

my audio and video r fine.. the games just not fun after 2 hours


----------



## Darknova (Jul 1, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> my audio and video r fine.. the games just not fun after 2 hours



In your opinion...


----------



## MomentoMoir (Jul 2, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> i just suck up civilians to get my health up haha



i do that to so i can go in to critical mass


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 3, 2009)

bloody crap...the game crashes every 5-7 minutes and corrupts windows for me...and the sound is way tooo low...any fixes??


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2009)

mav2000 said:


> bloody crap...the game crashes every 5-7 minutes and corrupts windows for me...and the sound is way tooo low...any fixes??



turn your speakers up, and your OC down?

(game volume is low.. nothing can be done there)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> turn your speakers up, and your OC down?
> 
> (game volume is low.. nothing can be done there)



I concur.  Prototype is pretty stable on a stable computer.


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine is stable at every games I play, including fallout, crysis and some others that I have installed at the moment...so am wondering why this does not work ok....any patches as of now? And am at very low OC, so nothing there.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2009)

No patches.  Try running Linpack Stress Test for a while (at least an hour) and see if it catches an error.

I see you unlocked cores.  One of them might be bad.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried it on the laptop yesterday.

Didn't check out fps, but it appeared to lag a bit at 1920x1200 so I play it at 1680x1050.

I just checked this thread out because of the sound fix... I need it, speech sounds like chipmunks going blip blip blip...


----------



## Darknova (Jul 7, 2009)

In Vista:

Go to Control Panel
Sound
Select your speakers
Press Properties
Go to the Advanced Tab
Set the Default format to 24-bit 48000 Hz

Load Prototype.

If it still happens try:

24-bit 44100 Hz
16-bit 48000 Hz
16-bit 44100 Hz


----------



## vbx (Jul 13, 2009)

This game is pretty good.  Volume is low but other than that, it's a fun game.  Running it with my 360 controller.  

Has a Crysis / Spiderman feel to it


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 22, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> I tried it on the laptop yesterday.
> 
> Didn't check out fps, but it appeared to lag a bit at 1920x1200 so I play it at 1680x1050.
> 
> I just checked this thread out because of the sound fix... I need it, speech sounds like chipmunks going blip blip blip...



The sound fix worked for me.

Weirdly enough, after I fixed the sound I could also play it at full native 1920x1200 keeping a flat 60fps and no lag at all. So the sound must have really been mucking the game up...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> The sound fix worked for me.
> 
> Weirdly enough, after I fixed the sound I could also play it at full native 1920x1200 keeping a flat 60fps and no lag at all. So the sound must have really been mucking the game up...



same thing happened to my housemate. he changed it, and his FPS more than doubled.

It seems that more and more games are having trouble if the audio isnt set to the standard they want (think CoD WaW)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2012)

Spoiler: PARIAH - Do not read unless you've beat Prototype 2



We finally know who/what PARIAH is: James Heller's daughter, Maya.  She's like the next generation MOTHER.  MOTHER was created in Hope, Idaho; PARIAH was likely created about the time of Prototype by Gentek (they were talking about infecting unborn children--she might be one of them).  James and Maya have a unique generic makeup that allows James to defeat Alex Mercer and Maya to apparently become a next generation MOTHER.


----------

